# The Egyptian War Machine



## Gordon Doherty (Jun 3, 2020)

A new military history blog article about New Kingdom Egypt: The Egyptian War Machine


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 3, 2020)

A very interesting read.  You mention the Kepresh and it’s something I’ve always thought odd...that battlefield commanders should be so distinctive (even Napoleon with his white horse). I suppose it could be for purposes of morale or communication but it must have made them easy targets for their enemies.


----------



## Pyan (Jun 3, 2020)

That's what happened to Lord Nelson at Trafalgar. He insisted on wearing all the glittering finery and badges of his rank, so his crew could see him, but made a perfect target for a French sharpshooter.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 4, 2020)

There was also the story of an American civil war general (General John Sedgewick) who stood his ground and berated his men for ducking for cover as single bullets were fired from Confederate lines. He allegedly said they couldn’t hit an elephant at this distance just before he was shot dead.


----------



## Antemurale (Jun 4, 2020)

These are interesting! What are you using for sources?


----------

